

SilkJS, a synchronous JavaScript shell using V8 - tzm

http://silkjs.org/
======
fagatini
Probably meant to post the link, so here it is:

<http://silkjs.org/>

------
mschwartz
SilkJS includes a lot of libraries that have different licenses. The idea is
to allow anyone to download and use SilkJS and live up to those licenses as
they see fit.

If you want to sell SilkJS, you have to pay Oracle a license fee because
SilkJS uses libmysql.

Make sense?

------
debacle
I've never seen software with a 'Pick whichever license, as long as it's OSS'
licensing before.

I'm not really sure what the implications are, but it could make things hairy
if people are releasing modules or extensions to this that use various
licenses.

------
SkyMarshal
The site looks good, but a few prominent TLDR use cases and/or call-to-actions
would be useful.

I already use Linux and am not sure how I would use this, and am too brain-
tired at the end of a long day to dig into the site and figure it out.

